# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Une femme somnambule envoie des e-mails dans son sommeil, voulait-elle joindre le marchand de sable ?

## Katleen Erna

*Une femme somnambule envoie des e-mails dans son sommeil, voulait-elle joindre le marchand de sable ?*

Une femme de 44 ans est la premire personne au monde dont des mdecins ont attest qu'elle ai envoy des e-mails pendant son sommeil. 

Fatigue, elle s'est couche vers 22 heures avant de se lever deux heures plus tard pour se rendre, en dormant, dans la pice d' ct. Toujours auprs de Morphe, elle a allum son ordinateur et s'est connecte sur Internet (o elle a entr son login et son mot de passe pour accder  sa bote mail). 

Puis, depuis les songes qu'elle visitait, elle a envoy trois messages  l'attention d'amis  elle, dans lesquels (dans une syntaxe assez douteuse o s'entremlaient alatoirement majuscules et minuscules) elle les invitait  dner le lendemain  16 heures en leur demandant d'apporter du vin et du caviar...

Le lendemain matin, lorsque les invits lui retournrent ces tranges invitations, elle fut prise de panique. Elle ne se souvenait pas avoir crit ses messages (et n'avait jamais t sujette  du somnambulisme auparavant). Quelqu'un aurait-il usurp son identit ?

Ce cas est une premire, parce qu'il mlange plusieurs actions trs complexes : une coordination des mouvements pour crire sur le clavier, une capacit de mmorisation pour se souvenir de son mot de passe et accder  ses mails, et une capacit  crire des messages intelligibles. Tout cela, dans son sommeil.

Cette maladie ne doit pas tre prise  la lgre, expliquent les mdecins, puisque certains somnambules peuvent ainsi conduire, cuisiner, peindre, voir violer ou tuer tandis qu'ils sont dans les nuages. 

Heureusement cette fois-ci, aucune consquence dramatique n'a t a dplorer. La dame aurait trs bien pu envoyer un message trs injurieux  son patron, ou bien faire des avances sexuelles au mari de sa meilleure amie, ou, pire, s'inscrire au Fan Club Officiel de Johnny Hallyday. Le pire a donc t pargn

Source : Un article publi par des chercheurs de l'Universit de Toledo dans la dernire dition du journal mdical Sleep Medicine, spcialis dans les troubles du sommeil.

 ::fleche::  Si vous tiez somnambule, quels messages pourriez-vous envoyer  votre avis ?

 ::fleche::  N'est-ce pas l la solution idale pour rcuser une invitation envoye par erreur  un indsirable ? "Non, non, c'set une erreur je dormais, je ne fterai pas mon anniversaire cette anne".

----------


## Grabeuh

En voil une qui ne connaissait pas l'option "annuler l'envoi" de gmail  ::aie::

----------


## xtope

> Cette maladie ne doit pas tre prise  la lgre, expliquent les mdecins, puisque certains somnambules peuvent ainsi conduire, cuisiner, peindre, voir violer ou tuer tandis qu'ils sont dans les nuages.


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

C'est bte a quand mme, les avocats de McKinnon auraient du avoir vent de cette affaire un peu plus tt et changer la version officielle...  ::mouarf::

----------


## berceker united

Un truc  savoir c'est qu'il est trs difficile de visualiser les lettres lorsqu'on rve. Donc elle devait tre une accrot pour avoir ce genre de geste conditionn. 
Personnellement, il m'arrive de coder dans ma tte pendant que je dors. Si je code le soir et que je me couche juste aprs, a continue dans ma tte.  ::roll::

----------


## devouring strossus

> Un truc  savoir c'est qu'il est trs difficile de visualiser les lettres lorsqu'on rve. Donc elle devait tre une accrot pour avoir ce genre de geste conditionn. 
> Personnellement, il m'arrive de coder dans ma tte pendant que je dors. Si je code le soir et que je me couche juste aprs, a continue dans ma tte.


et le lendemain tes programmes sont compils???  ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

> ou, pire, s'inscrire au Fan Club Officiel de Johnny Hallyday. Le pire a donc t pargn


Mon dieu!




> Personnellement, il m'arrive de coder dans ma tte pendant que je dors. Si je code le soir et que je me couche juste aprs, a continue dans ma tte.


Oui, je te comprend. Je fais la mme chose. J'organise le code dans ma tte le soir...

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> s'inscrire au Fan Club Officiel de Johnny Hallyday.


Mais lol  ::aie:: 




> Si vous tiez somnambule, quels messages pourriez-vous envoyer  votre avis ?


Si j'tais somnambule, je m'enverrais des mails  moi-mme en guise de pense-bte  ::mrgreen:: 




> N'est-ce pas l la solution idale pour rcuser une invitation envoye par erreur  un indsirable ? "Non, non, c'set une erreur je dormais, je ne fterai pas mon anniversaire cette anne".


Non mais a donne des ides.

----------


## Gunny

> Un truc  savoir c'est qu'il est trs difficile de visualiser les lettres lorsqu'on rve.


Sauf qu'un somnambule ne rve pas !
[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleepwalking[/ame] :



> A common misconception is that sleepwalking is acting out the physical movements within a dream, but in fact, sleepwalking occurs earlier in sleep cycle, during stage 3 or stage 4 sleep.[2] (Dreams occur during the night when rapid eye movement (REM).)


D'ailleurs, cette news date de presqu'un an (http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...go-online.html)

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah c'est sur que c'est plus pratique de faire croire qu'on est somnanbule que d'expliquer que nan finalmenet pas de caviar et de vin pour le repas de demain...

----------

